# Slight Updates



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

also updated pic of Bi-T plus full room shot with my dusk lights on, moon lights just about to kick in.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That's pretty bad when u can't see the plant. It will take off in your tank for sure. That pic of ur fish is sweet looking!!


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

looks terrific!!
Great job with the scope



Rugged Child said:


> looks terrific!!
> Great job with the scope


I mean scape


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

dark plant in front is yours.



Rugged Child said:


> looks terrific!!
> Great job with the scope


I mean scape
[/quote]
thanks for the comment, feel free to give any advice also.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love the look of your tank


----------

